# Food Safety News - 05/19/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 19, 2021)

*Enforcement stepped up in past year to protect USDA’s organic label*
By Dan Flynn on May 19, 2021 12:06 am The USDA’s organic label is likely the most trusted mark of its kind. The organic label has seen steady growth ever since 1990 when Congress passed the Organic Food Production Act (OFPA). The U.S. Department of Agriculture reports that this year began with 45,578 organic businesses globally, with 62 percent, or 28,454 of those establishments,... Continue Reading


*Swiss outbreaks fall but 10 die from listeriosis; survey shows public interest in food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on May 19, 2021 12:03 am The number of foodborne outbreaks in Switzerland almost halved in 2020 compared to the year before. Only 13 outbreaks were reported following the consumption of food this past year versus 23 in 2019. Overall, more than 161 people became ill and at least 36 were hospitalized. Ten deaths were recorded in one outbreak. In 2019,... Continue Reading


*FDA challenges stakeholders to help develop tools for better traceability*
By Frank Yiannas on May 19, 2021 12:02 am contributed When the U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced the New Era of Smarter Food Safetyinitiative in April 2019 and then released the blueprint in July 2020 outlining our goals, we put both in the context of doing our work differently, leveraging new and emerging technologies and approaches to create a safer and more digital,... Continue Reading


*Researchers assess food-related behavior changes during lockdown*
By News Desk on May 19, 2021 12:01 am Researchers have provided evidence of changes in consumers’ food-related behavior during COVID-19 restrictions in Ireland. The study, based on an online survey of 651 adults and published in the Irish Journal of Agricultural and Food Research, showed how the first pandemic lockdown in early to mid-2020 forced people to change their shopping and cooking habits. It... Continue Reading


*Bean supplier for Costco expands recall over compromised seals on beans*
By News Desk on May 18, 2021 04:26 pm Faribault Foods Inc. is expanding their Apr. 22 recall of certain cans of S&W Organic Black Beans and Chili Beans sold at Costco stores because the cans may have compromised seals that could lead to botulism poisoning. The compromised hermetic seals may affect can integrity and may cause the cans to leak, bloat or allow... Continue Reading


----------

